# Post Feminist Sci-Fi?



## Sukerkin (Jun 29, 2012)

This is a nice, if short, interview with David Weber on a discussion of a topic, related to his writing, obviously, where Mr. Weber's views and mine agree quite strongly.  I can't think of a less clumsy term than Post-Feminist, sadly.  I keep returning to Pro-Human but that doesn't really work :lol:.

As has been touched on in threads over the years, I do struggle with certain aspects of this topic because of the way I have been brought up to think and behave.  But I choose to think the same way as Mr. Weber and deal with it as best I can when my 'programmed' reflexes to 'shield, protect and provide for' kick in .

[yt]rvgzfbfD6eE[/yt]


----------



## Omar B (Jun 29, 2012)

Another Honor Harrington thread huh.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 30, 2012)

:grins sheepishly:  Yeeees ... aaand? .  I can handle it - I only read them all once a year .


----------

